# Problems with SX-70 Land Polaroid Camera Model 2



## frazzzer (May 12, 2010)

So I recently bought a sx-70 off ebay! I was so excited, get it through the post, put my first pack of film in and bam! Put the film in and the dark slide pops out, go to take a photo, the viewer goes black and nothing is spat out... The viewer remains blank for a while and sometimes, 'sometimes' it spits out an image. Rarely... Now I've tried three packs of film, the first photo somtimes comes out and develops but thats about it... One of my film packs was a 600 film (with filter), which I used in my 600 camera perfectly.. I just put a new pack in the camera and the first photo came out about 10 seconds after the viewer blacking out.. but thats about it

Im really cheesed off, I'd love some help. thank you.


----------



## compur (May 12, 2010)

If the film packs are OK, that is, they are putting out 6 volts (measured 
across the 2 round shiny spots on the bottom of the film pack), your SX70 
needs repair.  If it was advertised as being in working condition, return it.


----------



## frazzzer (May 12, 2010)

Ah ********, it needs repair.. really?! >< I bought it of some highly rated collector from Ebay in america, and yes was advertised as working condition. I hope this isn't the real issue, I'm so annoyed.


----------



## compur (May 12, 2010)

There isn't much complexity to using an SX70.  You insert the film, point it
and press the button.  If it doesn't work the fault is either the film 
cartridge or the camera.

I'm assuming you've unfolded the camera properly, inserted the film correctly
and you're shooting in an area with sufficient light such as outdoors in 
daylight or in a brightly lit room.


----------



## vonnagy (May 12, 2010)

frazzzer said:


> So I recently bought a sx-70 off ebay! I was so excited, get it through the post, put my first pack of film in and bam! Put the film in and the dark slide pops out, go to take a photo, the viewer goes black and nothing is spat out... The viewer remains blank for a while and sometimes, 'sometimes' it spits out an image. Rarely... Now I've tried three packs of film, the first photo somtimes comes out and develops but thats about it... One of my film packs was a 600 film (with filter), which I used in my 600 camera perfectly.. I just put a new pack in the camera and the first photo came out about 10 seconds after the viewer blacking out.. but thats about it
> 
> Im really cheesed off, I'd love some help. thank you.



hi just to confirm are you using sx-70 film or 600 film, as sx-70 film goes to sx-70 cameras and 600 film goes to 600 film type cameras. Read more here.

Polaroid SX-70 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## compur (May 12, 2010)

600 film can be used with SX-70 cameras.


----------



## rom4n301 (May 13, 2010)

wait.. you do realize that some other company started make film that fits the sx-70 and all other polo cams. no need for modifications


----------

